# Sparkling gourami eyeing up bucephalandra flowers.



## John q (26 Sep 2021)

Namaste, the clue is in the title.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (26 Sep 2021)

Just curious…?

Only kept them once and they were always hunting and looking for potential food. Investigate everything, kill it if it looks edible.


----------



## John q (26 Sep 2021)

I think that's a fair assessment of their behaviour  Geoffrey. Thankfully on this occasion the buce didn't move, so the gourami left without a kill 😀


----------



## Garuf (26 Sep 2021)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> Just curious…?
> 
> Only kept them once and they were always hunting and looking for potential food. Investigate everything, kill it if it looks edible.


Yeah? 
I take it they’re not shrimp safe? 🤔


----------



## John q (26 Sep 2021)

Funny thing is they chase the small shrimp if they venture out in open water but don't actively hunt them when they're chilling on the plants.


----------



## Tim Harrison (26 Sep 2021)

I love them, great little critters, they remind me of my cat curiously, maybe because the ones I had were voracious predators and would tackle and kill shrimp twice their size 





						Sparkling Gourami Vs Cherry Shrimp
					

Has anyone had this experience with Sparkling Gourami? Scroll down to the bottom of this page to find out what I'm on about: http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/trichopsis-pumila/



					www.ukaps.org
				



I think maybe your Buce flower will be safe though


----------



## John q (3 Oct 2021)

Not sure how long these flowers last but it's still there after a week and seems in no rush to open. 
I think the dwarf neon was feeling a bit left out so thought I'd include a photo of him eyeing up the buce.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (3 Oct 2021)

Beautiful shot of the dwarf neon @John q  😍


----------



## John q (3 Oct 2021)

Thanks @Geoffrey Rea , one day I'll compile these shots in a journal, just need to figure out how to do a decent fts. 😀


----------



## John q (29 Oct 2021)

So the gourami outlasted the buce (no surprise there) but just in case the buce had mates, the gourami brought its wingman.


----------



## John q (29 Oct 2021)

For the conesuerss. Vallisneria spiralis tiger, p gayi, ludwigia repens rubin.


----------



## MichaelJ (2 Nov 2021)

Well done @John q !


----------

